# Best Hiwatt DR 103 Clone?



## RRPG (May 11, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I'm in the market for a Hiwatt Custom 50 or 100 head and cab, if I can't find an original 70's can anyone recommend a great clone?

Thanks!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

would a DR-105 do?...

1977 Hiwatt Custom 100 à vendre - Montréal Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Montréal

if you feel like spending a large some

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rch/msg/1809099376.html


----------



## RRPG (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a '72 50w head & cab I may sell soon, where are you located?


----------



## RRPG (May 11, 2008)

I'm in Mississauga, let me know if you decide to sell it.


----------

